# Introduction



## sandra (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi everyone
 My name is Sandra. I love to listen to music,read and ofcourse Write!


----------



## Nickie (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you, Sandra, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## terrib (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, you're in good company here Sandra. Welcome


----------



## Shinn (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Sandra 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Sandra. Good to meet you. Enjoy!


----------

